# Your other passions



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Outdoor activities, anyway; setting aside music, food, beer, etc. In the last few years, mountain biking has become the activity that I'll pick over all others when offered the choice. Most of the time, at least.

My other favorite activity has to be skiing, and fortunately I don't have to choose between skiing and riding that often.

Views don't suck, either.








One of my favorite runs:








I like XC skiing too. I have skate skis, touring skis, and big touring skis mounted with touring Telemark bindings. While I enjoy going out to skate some groomed tracks, I'd just as soon climb and descend the same hills I ride on my bike.









It takes a bit for me to overcome my initial resistance to taking a bunch of time out to go backpacking, but I have to admit that once I'm on the trail, I love it. Backpacking really was my first outdoor passion. Again, the views don't suck.

















Although I don't own a raft, most of my friends are boaters and I've done a number of awesome multi-day floats. The spring runoff here can be pretty epic, too. That's why I like reading Mikesee's posts about packrafting with bikes so much.

Grand Cayon camping:








And hole-punching:








I had a kayak for years, but I eventually sold it. I figured that when I was declining invitations to float in order to go ride, I could get some bike upgrades out of it... :thumbsup:








Someday I'll buy an inflatable, though. IKs look like a lot of fun.

For a day on the water, it's pretty hard to argue with tubing:








And the most basic passion is just spending quality time with my dog:








What about you guys? What else gets you going?


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Mine is pretty much the polar opposite of the kinda fast pacedness of riding.

Birding/Photography 


















And my Garden. Pictured is a Passion Flower mid bloom.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Started snowshoeing last winter. Not quite a passion, yet, but I hope to do much more this year.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i think we've done threads like this before but i'll play.

music/radio. 

and chasing trains/taking photos of them in scenic locations.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

My wife and Kids (where most of my time not spent working goes )

Machining

Trail Running

Firearms


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

shekky said:


> i think we've done threads like this before but i'll play.
> 
> music/radio.
> 
> and chasing trains/taking photos of them in scenic locations.


Where was the train pic taken? Looks like UT, but could easily be anywhere in the CO, AZ, NM, UT area.

frog


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

1 cog frog said:


> Where was the train pic taken? Looks like UT, but could easily be anywhere in the CO, AZ, NM, UT area.
> 
> frog


just outside of verdi, NV.

when i have the means, i drive from SF to roseville, CA to have a look at UP's yard there.

then, i usually try to locate an eastbound train in colfax, CA or alta and follow them into nevada sometimes. i've driven from SF to where US 395 meets the 80 and back to SF in one day chasing trains.

i think this is the same train just after crossing the 395 in nevada.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

1 cog frog said:


> My wife and Kids (where most of my time not spent working goes )
> 
> Machining
> 
> ...


Machining what?

Magura


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Skiing is my #1 but biking is a close second


















Even better, both in the same day


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Writing
Reading
Okinawan Goju Ryu Karate
Running
Travel


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

#1 - sailing/racing
Mountain biking, powder skiing, scuba diving, hiking/snow shoeing, travel.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

*Beer*









*Hiking*









*Cooking*









*Camping*









*Paddling*









*Family!*


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

shekky said:


> i think we've done threads like this before but i'll play.


My bad; I'm an infrequent visitor to the Passion forum so I miss a lot of threads.

When I was growing up (6-12 years old) my family had sailboats on the Potomac and then the Chesapeake. Wrong 6 years of my life, I'm afraid. I was just getting into it when we sold it.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been hooked on snowboarding the past 2 winters, I'm impatiently waiting for the white stuff to start flying. Living within a dozen ski resorts 2 hours or less away I'll split up my weekends boarding one day then snowbiking the other. I used to get bored during winter, not any more :rockon:


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

double post...


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*Corvettes*

More expensive than the bike hobby/passion. But not by much!


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Photography, Trian watching......


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention equipment.......


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Being a newlywed










First time owner of a pittie










My work, related to saving the environment 










aaaand light spelunking


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Great idea, and great pics above. 

Mine is my daughter









Firefighting. And my daughter. 









4-wheeling:









Metal Fab:









Backpacking:









Dogs:


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Autocrossing/Road Racing

Recent rear swaybar addition on a new chassis.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

dbl post


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been known to do some fairly dangerous stuff...



















..luckily I made it and now I enjoy mellower outings with my family.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Traveling with my wife, coffee, beer, reptiles, Bike shop life, firefighting, long gravel rides, music/drums, and living life with a purpose.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

Everything related to the outdoor!! ...kayaking...hiking...4wd...island hopper in Croazia...


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ebay


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

I am passionate about my cats, and playing/singing guitar covers to my cats.










I also really like posting pictures of my wife to the internet.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

JCostello said:


> Photography, Trian watching......


even though i live in san francisco, i got shots of the CSX, too...here's some geeps in the russell, KY hump yard back in 2010...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

PerfectZero said:


> Skiing is my #1 but biking is a close second


Traitor.  :yawn:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Double post.

WTF is going on with MTBR?


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

OO7 said:


> Double post.
> 
> WTF is going on with MTBR?


Hamster wheel needs a tuneup...


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

I dont do too much of these anymore... need to get out and ride instead.

Small time wood working/tinkering.














































Fishing.




























Shooting Guns



















DualSport riding.




























Watercolor / Painting



























Astrophotography Hack.

the Milky way.


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

shekky said:


> even though i live in san francisco, i got shots of the CSX, too...here's some geeps in the russell, KY hump yard back in 2010...


Palms springs west bound at the Amtrack station. Congress Az pevine line.


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

shekky said:


> even though i live in san francisco, i got shots of the CSX, too...here's some geeps in the russell, KY hump yard back in 2010...


Sorry cant get both photos to load at the same time.nothing like 20,000 hp roaring by. Well maybe ripping down some single track.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"nothing like 20,000 hp roaring by."

you got that right!!! especially when you get autoracks crossing a double diamond. there is NOTHING like that sound...

NS coke train heading SOUTH through pickaway county, ohio when i was there visiting grandma for her 100th...


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

My granddaughter









motorcycling









collecting hats









my wife


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Paintball & warhammer 40k.


----------



## Mad78 (Jun 1, 2012)

Motocross for life.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

OO7 said:


> Traitor.  :yawn:


Alaska is hard core man, you can't just go up there unprepared!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

This is a very good thread, no more contributions?


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

I have a few myself. My family is my #1 passion. Jeeping being another. Golf is another passion I really enjoy.


----------



## miniman868 (May 4, 2012)

I am the ultimate tinkerer. It seems like I have dabbled in all of yours. The one that keeps coming back is a raging desire to sail. I have a Hobie 16, and want a 32' or larger in the marina sooooo bad. I was a Track Welder for BNSF for about 5 years. You train watchers used to make me smile. We'd be out there in the middle of nowhere grinding and welding, sweating, grunting, cussing.....and some trainspotter would just randomly drive by. It is a passion I found hard to understand, but there are a bunch of you guys.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Mr.Magura said:


> Machining what?
> 
> Magura


I love making stuff for my bikes. I also teach machining and engineering for the local Tech College and my students always ask me why I am making such and such. The standard answer: "because I can!" :thumbsup:

I work part time at a small job shop where I make lots of aerospace and automotive parts as well.

frog


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

My quest to create the perfect pinto bean










Fishing the Black Canyon of the Gunnison

















Messin' with my Niece and Nephew









Canyon Country










Catching or raising my own food










Hanging with my Wife and Critter


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Backpacking
Fishing
Archery Hunting
Kayaking
4-wheeling...Jeeps
Consuming large volumes of Red wine
Traveling with my wife


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*Equally addictive...*

I pretty much had to shut myself down once I filled up this room. The hard part about guitars is that they don't really wear out or go out of style so it's really hard for me to sell any of them. I just have to decide which one to play at any given time 
fishbucket: I REALLY like the woodwork pix you posted! That's one skillset I truly admire...


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

miniman868 said:


> I am the ultimate tinkerer. It seems like I have dabbled in all of yours. The one that keeps coming back is a raging desire to sail. I have a Hobie 16, and want a 32' or larger in the marina sooooo bad. I was a Track Welder for BNSF for about 5 years. You train watchers used to make me smile. We'd be out there in the middle of nowhere grinding and welding, sweating, grunting, cussing.....and some trainspotter would just randomly drive by. It is a passion I found hard to understand, but there are a bunch of you guys.


I also work for a railroad, I think when you work there the last thing you want to do in your free time is spend more time at the railroad!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

miniman868 said:


> I am the ultimate tinkerer. It seems like I have dabbled in all of yours. The one that keeps coming back is a raging desire to sail. I have a Hobie 16, and want a 32' or larger in the marina sooooo bad. I was a Track Welder for BNSF for about 5 years. You train watchers used to make me smile. We'd be out there in the middle of nowhere grinding and welding, sweating, grunting, cussing.....and some trainspotter would just randomly drive by. It is a passion I found hard to understand, but there are a bunch of you guys.


I grew up sailing, teaching sailing and racing on anything from single-handed one-designs (Laser's were always my favorite), day sailers, cruisers to off-shore rigs. I was either driving or out on the pointy end (Bowman) . . . I hated being out there, but I was the smallest and most agile usually. It was loads of fun but takes up far too much time and I have little to no desire to own my own boat. If I were to buy a boat, however, it would be a single-handed skiff for sure.


----------



## COBilly (Jun 30, 2012)

Anything in the outdoors. Camping, hiking, biking, snowboarding, anything that gets me away from the city for a bit. I haven't had enough chances in the last year and a half though. My girlfriend got hurt at work last August, had a bunch of restrictions about activity and finally had surgery this July. Hopefully in a month or so she will get an all clear from her doctor. 

Side note: If you ever get hurt at work and have to deal with workers comp you're better off killing yourself. All the stories she's told me of her experiences at the work comp office have been awful


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

I love most anything outdoors. :thumbsup:

*Hiking and Photography *










*Kayaking*










*Motorcycling*










*Camping*


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmm, can you classify sitting with your feet up, relaxing and reading a book as passion? Anyway, I do that better than most people..


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> Hmm, can you classify sitting with your feet up, relaxing and reading a book as passion? Anyway, I do that better than most people..


Sure can, I wish I had more of that passion. :thumbsup:

What's the reading material?


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

*Paintball. *

Pump action paintball with some friends.

I'm in the last picture.


----------



## projektzbora (Jan 26, 2012)

photography, though i still have a lot to learn! :crazy:


----------



## rawtor51 (Sep 23, 2012)

Anything to do with VW's and Audi has been a big interest to me for the last 22 years


----------



## Vittetoe761 (Sep 24, 2012)

Been riding moto since I was 6...just started with the self-propelled/pedaling version last year.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

bigworm520 said:


> Mine is pretty much the polar opposite of the kinda fast pacedness of riding.
> 
> Birding/Photography
> ]


Duuuuuude...what camera and lenses are you using? Those pics are NIIIIIIIIIIICE.


----------



## dmtnt (Dec 18, 2012)

Tripower said:


> More expensive than the bike hobby/passion. But not by much!


Wow gorgeous C3! I have an '02 Z06 I used to road race, got WAY too expensive really quick. Still drive it on the street on nice days/weekends.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I have cut down quite a bit, but...

Lifting:










Shooting:



















Watches:



















Snowboarding:










Travel:



















And finally my work which I do enjoy quite a bit and which pays for all the other stuff.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Fishbucket said:


> Sure can, I wish I had more of that passion. :thumbsup:
> 
> What's the reading material?


Mostly crime novels and biographies, but really anything goes. Currently I'm reading The Blind Man of Seville by Robert Wilson.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (May 15, 2008)

I used to be big into slow pitch softball. Mountain biking helped me through the withdrawals when I I had to quit. I still enjoy all aspects of archery and bow hunting in particular. But mostly I spend my efforts on my kids and following their activities.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

rc rock crawlers










jeeps










mushrooms










cooking (mushrooms)










trail building/environmental advocacy and development

oh and trains (check out the train thread on oc)


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Hackintosh









Photography









RC Helis









Food (Salsa from the garden ready to go into jars for canning)









Swapped Honda's









I'm sure I am leaving some out.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

My oldest kid is starting to have hobbies of her own so making sure to be present for those is my main focus now.

Iv'e dabble in most things outdoor and silent (hiking, kayaking, birding, climbing, XC skiing). I still bust out a couple all day hikes per year. Not much overnight stuff any more. Also do a fair bit of easy hikes with the wife and kids. I like to take the kids out and let them romp in the woods whenever I can.

Downhill skiing is my first passion. Mountain biking was a diversion to fill the void between winters. I've been a lifty and a ski instructor, but finally made the time to go through the medical training to join the National Ski Patrol. I'm absolutely loving it. It gives me something to do since I'm limited to skiing in Wisconsin for the time being. I've skied all over New England, Utah, California, Whistler, Switzerland and Austria.

Traveling is another hobby.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Backcountry and Nordic skiing. I'm glad to take the cold, snowy months off the bike and get onto skis. About the time I'm tired of skiing, it's time to ride and when I am getting tired of cycling it's time to ski. 

I also love to play on rivers - kayak, OC1, C1, rowing.

I love playing music. I play guitar, mandolin and banjo. 

Enjoy photography and have way too many expensive photo toys.

Meditation and yoga.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have other hobbies: music, working out, rc cars, nintendo, hookers, etc.

But no other passions. I have a feeling that might change though once I start snowboarding.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

My family, wine, beer, bourbon and golf. Ask me next week and it will be different, except for golf it's the one thing I'm really good at.


----------



## aethalin (Jan 14, 2013)

A lot of things, but my favourite athletic activity is running. I love trail running for the solitude and love of nature, but I love road racing for the speed. Nothing compares to the feeling I get after a long run. 

Books, science, computers, astronomy, hiking, painting, 3d modeling, and cooking are other things that I love. I am hoping to delve more into triathlons this year. Mountain biking is helping me keep fit while my leg heals. I would love to try some cross country mountain bike races now.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

I do a little woodworking when the mood strikes me. The computer desk I cruise the web from.










Also a little trim carpentry around the house. Last project was a wainacot and window trim in the kitchen.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

big_slacker said:


> I have cut down quite a bit, but...
> 
> Lifting:
> 
> ...


Loving the Planet Ocean!


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

Tinkering with the rally car
Racing the Rally car

AMSAG Orange Rally 2012 Stage one - YouTube


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

*Motorcycle Roadracing*

shots I've taken:
























a little flat track action at the Indy Mile:








a super-clyde (me) conering low:


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Flying










Cave diving










Photography landscape and underwater


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Me and my new bike. Yzf 450, partial to yammies 




Been riding racing all my life

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Heres some more

My 02yzf 250 killin a berm


Then on my 04 crf 450 first 450 doing a quad. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

Mountain biking is my main passion, but my other one is road racing:


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

*Stripedbass fishing*

Grandma in the picture for scale


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Mark in Baltimore said:


> Mountain biking is my main passion, but my other one is road racing:


Hard to tell on an iphone and with body kits. 993? Specs?


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> Hard to tell on an iphone and with body kits. 993? Specs?


It's a '95 993 and is a PCA G stock race car. Motor is dead-stock. Has Moton double-adjustables, ERP suspension bearings, TRG sways, Piper roll cage, cool suit, RS splitters, RS 3.8 "wing" with custom spoiler insert and a few other things that I'm sure I'm forgetting. Very fast and forgiving car.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've practiced Yoga for about 10 years. It's helped me with core strength and balance as well as keeping my muscles toned. Its helped me recover from injury and it helped me with pain and other side effects during my cancer treatments surgery, chemo and radiation. I find it enhances my riding especially DH 


I practice at an intermediate to advanced level at a yoga studio 3 to 5 days per week I always feel good afterwards!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Running and music


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

A couple of my other Passions/Demons.

Sprint boat racing


















Vintage motocross


----------



## John Svahn (Dec 13, 2011)

You all that like trains... my office has a view of the Truckee Train Depot and I get to look at trains all day. Here's a cool one. Bad pic but cool train!


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

Road rides and shooting Elk.


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

UP along our Chicago Heights Facility. 12 th street crossing. Northbound.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Mark in Baltimore said:


> It's a '95 993 and is a PCA G stock race car. Motor is dead-stock. Has Moton double-adjustables, ERP suspension bearings, TRG sways, Piper roll cage, cool suit, RS splitters, RS 3.8 "wing" with custom spoiler insert and a few other things that I'm sure I'm forgetting. Very fast and forgiving car.


That's awesome. I love the air cooled porsches. Actually though about getting one. How is maintenance?


----------



## dmtnt (Dec 18, 2012)

Mark in Baltimore said:


> Mountain biking is my main passion, but my other one is road racing:


Very nice!!! I've done a bunch of DE's in my '02 Z06 around Florida, my favorite track by far is Sebring. Honestly I haven't gone in a few years and the car is back to street trim, it's a VERY expensive hobby as I'm sure you know.

Here's a pic of my vette, has heads/cam/intake/headers, Accusump, tranny/diff/oil coolers, Wilwood 6 piston calipers up front, full GM T1 suspension, and CCW 18x11 front, 18x12 rears.










Me getting ready to pass a Lamborghini at Moroso in Palm Beach


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

1) Snowboarding- ride 50-75 days per year. Best activity ever. Powder days rule.

2) Mountain Biking- I love bikes, I like nature, I like to exercise. So mtn biking is a good outlet. Much more fun to me than road riding, although I do have a road bike. 80% mtn, 20% road.

3) Board games - I rarely watch tv or movies so I needed to find something to do with my rest time. I play mostly with my family, but I play with friends when I can.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Buildin and racin these

Ultra4 car









R/C car


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> That's awesome. I love the air cooled porsches. Actually though about getting one. How is maintenance?


Maintenance has been low key and in keeping with a track car. You have to budget for oil, filters, rotors, brake pads and tires, of course, but it's not too bad. If the car were a street car, the tire and oil budget would drop precipitously. I do some of my own work, but I also have a really good and fairly inexpensive P-car shop.

I've had the car for ten years, and it has been nearly bullet-proof in that time. I think I've put about ten thousand track miles on it, so it's been pushed really hard. The engine has never had any issues, and the transmission has been stout, except for some weak cast aluminum shifter forks that broke in a race (since replaced with forged, RS forks).

Prices have dropped a fair bit on all of them. You can pick up a high mileage 993 (160,000+ miles) for the low twenties. 964's are not too far behind and seem to have become a lot more popular. A decent 3.2 Carrera can be had for the high teens (and lower if the mileage is super high). I had a 3.2 with the 915 transmission and hated the vague shifting, so go with the G50 if you're thinking of a 3.2



dmtnt said:


> Very nice!!! I've done a bunch of DE's in my '02 Z06 around Florida, my favorite track by far is Sebring. Honestly I haven't gone in a few years and the car is back to street trim, it's a VERY expensive hobby as I'm sure you know.
> 
> Here's a pic of my vette, has heads/cam/intake/headers, Accusump, tranny/diff/oil coolers, Wilwood 6 piston calipers up front, full GM T1 suspension, and CCW 18x11 front, 18x12 rears.
> 
> Me getting ready to pass a Lamborghini at Moroso in Palm Beach


That's a really sharp-looking 'Vette; I love that body style. What's the non fastback look called?

Sebring is one of my favorite tracks! Crazy fast. I had the hardest time figuring out the turn for the first three or four sessions; they all seemed to look the same and they all seemed to turn left. Too bad it's such a long tow from Maryland.

You should try Road Atlanta; that's my favorite track.


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

A lot of you guys have some cool hobbies and are clearly speed freaks.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

*Non-Speed or Weapon Related....*

Here are mine: Soccer and Watches 
(Little Brother giving Big Brother advise during some rest time)

...And lastly enjoying the Outdoors with the family....


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Is that a GMT? Looks great on a strap!

Mark, thanks for the info. I'll keep my eyes open. I'd use mine as a street car. I don't commute much but SOMETIMES it'd be nice to have a second vehicle. Track wouldn't be out of the question either. Have you seen the (probably have) the urban outlaw vid that's out there?


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> Is that a GMT? Looks great on a strap!
> 
> Mark, thanks for the info. I'll keep my eyes open. I'd use mine as a street car. I don't commute much but SOMETIMES it'd be nice to have a second vehicle. Track wouldn't be out of the question either. Have you seen the (probably have) the urban outlaw vid that's out there?


I just re-read my post and realized that 120,000 miles was not correct. It should be more like 160,000 miles. Sorry! If you get serious about buying, hit me up so I can put you in the right direction. There are guys across the country (and world) who will do a Porsche Carfax, something called a RennFax, and take a look and drive a car that may be thousands of miles from you in an effort to save you some time in the search process. Pretty cool.

I've seen some of the outlaw vids of Magnus Walker, but not all of them. He's got a very nice collection of early cars. Love the purity (and lightness) of them.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Step it up. See you on the water.


----------



## roadscar88 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome post love all the pics


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Restoring vintage snowmobiles.
1969 Yukon King - Grizzly - 292








1973 Boa-Ski Mark II - R/T 340


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

There are some really cool hobbies in here. I dig seeing all the sailing photos.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

vmaxx4 said:


> Restoring vintage snowmobiles.
> 1969 Yukon King - Grizzly - 292
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen your posts before. very unique passion... I like it!


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

vmaxx4 said:


> Restoring vintage snowmobiles.
> 1969 Yukon King - Grizzly - 292
> 
> 
> ...


That is freakin' awesome, I love it!


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

Tincup69 said:


> That is freakin' awesome, I love it!


Absolutely beautiful sleds! You do great work!


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

*Trout*

Trout fishing here in the driftless area of Wisconsin. Some of the most beautiful trout water anywhere! I found some streams last year that required a long hike to get into. Now, I can hop on the 29er and cover more ground quickly to get to the good spots.


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

awesome thread, love seeing what everyone is up to.

Mountain biking and spear fishing are my 2 top weekend activities. I live in Bermuda but when i was in canada Skiing and Mountain biking were my two, still love the pow and im jealous of allot of your picks!

We cant use scuba to hunt lobsters or fish so all free diving. Mainly hunting for hog fish 8-20lbs, rockfish (black grouper) 40-100lbs, snapper 6-16lbs, spiny lobster 3-13lbs. No spear guns allowed, all fish caught on simple pole spears and lobsters using nooses. Lobster season Sept - April and spear fishing all year round but winter is usually the best.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Mark in Baltimore said:


> A lot of you guys have some cool hobbies and are clearly speed freaks.


I balance it out by being slow on a mountain bike lol


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

Got back into (long distance) skateboarding a year and a half ago, put almost as many miles on the board as I do my bike i a year:
- Long Distance Skateboarding

Turns miles and miles of flat boring bike paths into and endless skate park:




























Just did an 18 mile ride today. Excellent core workout, complements bike riding for getting an all around workout. Not me skating, but a good video, since still pictures don't do it justice:


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Playing trombone. I play in a big band and a brass quintet. I am also finishing up a 2 week run playing the musical "Chicago" with our local theater group. I am a much better trombone player than I am a mountain biker. And I even get paid for it occasionally. Here is a video of our quintet from a concert a couple of years ago.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100459596122607&set=t.1122025515&type=3&theater


----------



## challengerx (Feb 8, 2010)

Family, restoring my first car (bought in 89), and snowmobiling


----------



## FSR831 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ahh man I need to try snowmobiling!
I have been riding atvs since I was 5 and dirbikes since I was 10. I love powersports


----------



## crazymanaridin (Jan 14, 2013)

*old cars*

I like old cars, 60's and 70's I work on restoring them in winter and cruise around in the summer. Currently restoring a 69 MG, I'll sell that when done. I have 3 other classics that keep me busy working on them.


----------



## LeddZepp8687 (Jan 20, 2013)

This thread was an eye opener for me. I've just realized I may have too many hobbies.

I basically live outdoors. I bike a ton, Fish even more, play disc golf even more than both of those and I love to snowboard and rock climb, I am into all sorts of shooting sports (currently in the process of building my 3rd AR-15.) I also raise chickens, which has proven to be a ton of fun over the past year and a half.

If I didn't have hobbies I would have a whole lot more money. Just got back from a week long snowboarding trip to Colorado two weeks ago and I bought a bunch of bike parts last night from priceline cause it was free shipping this weekend...

Heres a cool photo from atop breck two weeks ago


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are mine (the reasons why I don't have money):


----------



## addywatson (Jan 30, 2013)

When it comes to passion, the only thing that comes to my mind is dancing, and mount climbing. I have been doing mount climbing for 2 years and dancing for 10 years.


----------



## P.Stefanelli (Jan 13, 2013)

I am self-employed as a painter by trade. Maybe consider it a passion.









I used to play Ice Hockey; but Ive calmed down a little and just waiting til men's league Baseball starts after the freeze over.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

My other passions from biking would be downhill skiing and hockey. Usually do a trip or two a year to ski either western canada or eastern townships quebec.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been so busy lately that I totally missed this thread, it's a good one! Surprised to see so many Foamers (you know who you are) on MTBR. Also surprised to see the GSA (from the famous TGR thread) make an appearance. I've had serious passions in my time; climbing, mountaineering, caving, and whitewater kayaking being a few that I've had to more-or-less give up thanks to injuries collected while following them, but I still have a few I can do: skiing/snowboarding; teaching skiing/biking/natural science/climbing/mountaineering; traveling to ride, ski or explore distant places; exploring mountains and deserts; and my work. The best part is I can make my other passions part of my work and tell my accountant that they are "work related" expenses...

skiing








teaching (my group while guiding in Argentina)








traveling (my wife in Lago Garda, Italy)








exploring (Cinnamon Pass columbines) 








work (our latest demo reel)


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Aside from Kayaking, and longboarding I recently got into building/customizing a vintage Honda for something to do. It was something I'd always wanted to do so I figured why not now?

Did everything myself from customizing parts...









.....to rebuilding/replacing parts........to wiring to salvage yard picking

















to painting...









to buffing.....
BEFORE









AFTER I knew I was done when I could see my flannel jacket in the reflection 









...to cutting/bobbing fenders to building my own new dash for mini gauge









to........... you get the idea. Loads of hours spent in the garage.









It's a daily runner and, despite appearances in the picks, it's NOT a show bike. I ride this thing hard. It's nothing fancy or anything and is just my commuter but seeing as this was a build for me to test the water and figure out if I could actually accomplish anything, you can bet, my next build will be very detailed and take a massive amount of time. I can't wait to get started.

For now, I'm happy with how it's turned out so far and I'm just enjoying the riding. :thumbsup:


















As a side note, I got a good laugh when I rebuilt the front suspension. After working on our relatively complex MTB forks for so long, this thing made me laugh. It's basically some motor oil, and couple of circlips and two bed springs in there. HAHAHAHA Too funny. The bike is GREAT fun though.........and LOUD with those little shorty pipes on there (they don't do squat really)  Pretty well straight pipe.......but don't tell anyone 

A couple shots from yesterday.


----------



## jball1125 (Feb 8, 2013)

Outdoors, Snakes, Knives, Firearms, The Ocean, Traveling, Family Time.


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

jball1125 said:


> Outdoors, Snakes, Knives,


 Me want !...... Knife... not snake.

Post a thread in OC on how you make them....... please.


----------



## Kilroy A (Jul 19, 2012)

Yorkshire Terriers.


----------



## jball1125 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fishbucket said:


> Me want !...... Knife... not snake.
> 
> Post a thread in OC on how you make them....... please.


Oh I don't make them just use them. That's a Busse Combat SHBA, great knife!


----------



## B4Buster (Feb 13, 2013)

Mountain Biking in the summer, Snowboarding in the winter!







...and playin' guitar year round.






:rockon:


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

1997 318ti with m3 swap, Porsche brakes...

















1995 Nissan skyline gtr, twin disco potatoes espilar suspension blitz intake, blitz down pipe, his hi-power ti exhaust...









I have one more, but no pics in photo bucket. I am a horrible father.......


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Brian Earl Spilner... that you? 

Sweet cars. Mines not fast by any means. But sticky tires, and suspension make for a fun autocrosser.









And older *faster* civic prepped for SM.


----------



## 126driver (Apr 21, 2006)

NailheadSS said:


> A couple of my other Passions/Demons.
> 
> Sprint boat racing


Nice. Our paths may have crossed. I drove Superstock flatties back in the day for many years. No pics right now cause I'm on a new tablet...


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

I am in the bike biz so having q few things not bicycle related are important for ones sanity.

Camping and the Cruzer









The smaller versions can be fun too.


















B.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ska said:


> Aside from Kayaking, and longboarding I recently got into building/customizing a vintage Honda for something to do. It was something I'd always wanted to do so I figured why not now?


You built the bike I have had in my mind for a while. Cafe racer-ish, just clean. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

ajkirton said:


> 1997 318ti with m3 swap, Porsche brakes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Skyline...is that the Japanese version?


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

Metalhack said:


> Sick Skyline...is that the Japanese version?


Yes, it is a R33 GTR. I actually sold it to help fund a house. I am looking at picking up another one. They are just way more raw than the newer ones. It is RHD, which i prefer, the only thing is that it gets confusing when using the wipers or the turn signal.


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

akaBrowntown said:


> Brian Earl Spilner... that you?
> 
> Sweet cars. Mines not fast by any means. But sticky tires, and suspension make for a fun autocrosser.
> 
> ...


Tampa huh... I used to frequent that area alot. I owned a shop in Orlando until 2005 that did alot of imports. Used to be sell comptech, vortech, turbonetics, and a ton of other brands. I miss the scene, but when times got hard I lost everything. I have since moved to NC and just dabble in cars up here. I will try and find some pics of my old E30 M3 with a supercharged s52. Thqat car was wicked fun, just ended up with catastrophic engine failure.

Those are some clean civics. I love the 4 door theme. You dont see that that often.


----------



## leeinmemphis (Mar 29, 2005)

use to be motorcycles but now Jeeps/camping(love hammock tents) and kayaking(which we plan to integrate together this year.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

I love to go camping with the family. Last year we camped out about 40 nights. Kids love it.

I brew my own IPA. I perfected my IPA recipe. This beer is absolutely delicious. I have aspirations of going pro one day. Not sure it will happen. I also like to engineer my own brewing equipment.










I play guitar. Heres my Pelham Blue Gibson Les Paul.










Im also passionate about history. Specifically Civil War history. I have been to many battlefields.

Finally, I'm a fish keeper. I have a large Oscar named Pig. I don't have any good pics of him..he doesn't sit still long


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

ajkirton said:


> Yes, it is a R33 GTR. I actually sold it to help fund a house. I am looking at picking up another one. They are just way more raw than the newer ones. It is RHD, which i prefer, the only thing is that it gets confusing when using the wipers or the turn signal.


Fantastic...most people Im sure do not realize how spectacular this car is!


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Metalhack said:


> Fantastic...most people Im sure do not realize how spectacular this car is!


Agreed. I'd give my left nut....and the right one.


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

Everything outdoors; Whitewater Kayaking, Competitive 3D archery, Shooting sports, Skiing(alpine), RC, Jeeping, Hunting, Fishing, Camping(tent), and anything else my wife allows.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

ajkirton said:


> Tampa huh... I used to frequent that area alot. I owned a shop in Orlando until 2005 that did alot of imports. Used to be sell comptech, vortech, turbonetics, and a ton of other brands. I miss the scene, but when times got hard I lost everything. I have since moved to NC and just dabble in cars up here. I will try and find some pics of my old E30 M3 with a supercharged s52. Thqat car was wicked fun, just ended up with catastrophic engine failure.
> 
> Those are some clean civics. I love the 4 door theme. You dont see that that often.


Yeah its fun, my interest for it has dropped off due to school and even more recently mtbing. Ill get back into it once all the student loans are paid off.

E30's are beautiful cars, try to get some pics up. I was looking at a few before I got the above black civic.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

james68823 said:


> You built the bike I have had in my mind for a while. Cafe racer-ish, just clean. Beautiful bike.


Thanks, man.  Appreciate the kind words.

Do like I did and just go out and find one. I waited forever to make the leap and now regret not doing it years ago. I'm already on the hunt for project bike #2 now Hahaha

Get out there and find your ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## travisbloom (Feb 19, 2013)

Weightlifting


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Ska said:


> I recently got into building/customizing a vintage Honda for something to do. It was something I'd always wanted to do so I figured why not now?


Sweet looking bike.I also like the cafe racer look you've given it. I really admire folks who have the patience and know-how to do that kind of restoration work. I had a Honda CB360 back in college but can't remember the year, probably a '75 or '76.... maybe. I never could get that thing to run right after riding it home from the seller's house. Always missed on one cylinder. I coulda used you back then.

It was good fun when it was running and a good commuter/daily ride.


----------



## Ddeand (Jan 24, 2013)

For me, it's downhill skiing, fly fishing, golf, sailing, guitar playing and building, and reading.

It's good to be retired!


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted already but here goes. Sick!

PEOPLE ARE AWESOME (DON'S VERSION) - YouTube


----------



## John Lazzara (Feb 21, 2013)

Besides flying through Lysterfield in Melb Vic.... I play Bass guitar.

One of my guitars is signed by Flea, the Red Hot Chili Pepper!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

KRob said:


> Sweet looking bike.I also like the cafe racer look you've given it. I really admire folks who have the patience and know-how to do that kind of restoration work. I had a Honda CB360 back in college but can't remember the year, probably a '75 or '76.... maybe. I never could get that thing to run right after riding it home from the seller's house. Always missed on one cylinder. I coulda used you back then.
> 
> It was good fun when it was running and a good commuter/daily ride.


Damn....... Would have loved to give you a hand with that, bro. We'd have gotten 'er dialled in.

Fun daily riders indeed. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the kind words. If you're ever in the area, swing by and take it out!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello ~ New Guy here Off-Roading has been my passion for long long time..before that I was BMXer and Mountain Trail rider.
Now I am in the market to buy a 29er and get back into biking.
Found this fourm today. I hope to find an affordable 29er very soon as I am eger to get out there once again.
Later
Burt


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Been wheeling in Moab twice!! Awesome...duno if I would take a bike...I did see riders up on Golden Spike....I woulld mount my new 29er on the cage LOL...

Ya it's green now..after I flopped it and drank a 12er w/box spray paint LOL


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I've also done some off-roading in my '85 4Runner:

Moab/Golden Crack:









Moab/Golden Crack:









Moab/Rusty Nail:









Moab/Pritchett Canyon:









Dusy-Ershim/Thompson Hill:









Rubicon/Big Sluice:









- Project: 4Crawler


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ahh yes what was it called...The golden Crack err something...?
Been to the Rubicon long time ago before I went 1ton..busted both front & rear at the gate keeper..1 ton after that..LOL
Here is Coyote







Night wheeling..= bashing lol








Good Times


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pipes*

Just make a ton of noise. The neighbor hates the pipes. On the plus side I have two marines on my block, a K-9 cop, and a fireman. When ever I play I cater the first few tunes to them, then when someone does call they somehow forget about it....


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

My kids (obligatory first in order)
Vagina (big fan)
Surfing (competes with mtb when its cranking)
Bass guitar (27 years now, im no victor wooten.... but i dont suck)
Skiing (its been years, but i still love it. Would most likely be top if i lived in a ski town)
Reading (movies in my head > any movie or tv i have ever seen)
Weight lifting (do you even lift bro!!??)


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

golf, cooking, eating out


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Track








Light touring








Been a while, but surfing


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

not really a passion but sorta out of necessity... I roast coffee for my ultra awesome cappucino


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

siata94 said:


> not really a passion but sorta out of necessity... I roast coffee for my ultra awesome cappucino


I've heard it can be. I have a friend who doesn't do anything by halves, and he got into buying different green beans, and experimenting with different roasts. He also has a grinder that would be a couple $100 new, and a $1,300+ espresso machine. He's pretty frugal about his other luxuries, so it's clearly something he got heavily into.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

hmm... those were the prices of my first machine/grinder  and now I have multiple machines and grinders and I leave several grinders and cones/filters at friends that I frequent so I only have to bring beans instead of dragging it every time. 

I can no longer drink coffee from the big boxes and reluctantly so from 3rd wave cafes. If I'm away from home, I bring along a small jar of roasted beans, a small hand grinder, a plastic cone and some paper filters. 

But roasting takes a lot of weekend free time so it's somewhat a necessary evil.


----------



## Tim Kriksciun (Mar 6, 2013)

Poker and Beer. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Recently purchased a pair of B & W Nautilus 804 mains for my home theater.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

watching hockey, used to play alot but not much anymore. love to cook and also like gardening and watching things grow. also barbecuing.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

cool, I was blasting 801s w/ monoblocks in the good ole days, until my 1 yr old started poking pencils at the grill...


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

At least the grills protected them. Great speakers though.


----------



## The_Devin_G (Mar 9, 2013)

(just starting mountain biking, but its counting as a passion already) Other passions, uhm, cars, love cars, and riding fourwheelers, racing quads, not those slow 4x4 quads... thats boring. Paintball, woodsball mainly, gotta stay with the woods, no matter what sport.

Other hobbies that i enjoy doing, hunting, shooting guns, reading.

Reading is a little out-of-place compared to the others but I do love books. But I also love being outdoors and enjoying the clean country air.


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Besides MTB, motorsports, also picked up my first real road bike recently and have been enjoying that as well. Music and home theater, thou rarely sit down and do any critical listening anymore. Photography is another one.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Flatland BMX. I ride both a 24" Cruiser and a 20" BMX. I started riding BMX when I was 12 back in the late 80's. I got REAL good in my teen years and was doing shows and even got a thumbnail photo in BMX Plus magazine. Then I did the stupidest thing I could possibly do and quit when I was 17. Got back into it when I was 34, quit AGAIN (due to a bad knee) and just recently got back into it since my knee doesn't bother me anymore when riding flatland. I will always ride BMX - it helps my MTB riding incredibly.

Just got my invite to the Old School BMX Reunion at Woodward West, too!
























Me at age 14










Age 15


----------



## Mr moab (Mar 4, 2013)

If not the dirt or the road, then its watersports for me. Competive sailing, and some paddle boarding. One of the greatthings about living in the SF bay area- so many ways to enjoy yourself.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Playing bass/recording (LOVE gigging, but no time at the moment)
Firearms
Fishing, especially with my kids
Mobile comms (CB, HAM)
Beer (planning to start homebrewing next week while on vaca)
Just started playing ice hockey again after a 17 year layoff. Not entirely sure why I ever stopped. 
Planning on taking day/weekend trips this summer to natural/odd sites in the area.


----------



## McSlow (Feb 6, 2013)

Family, I love my family time. Automobiles, I love driving them, track days and working on them. Music reproduction, stereo gear, car audio, home audio etc, it's all about the music. Woodwork and building things to a high standard finish. Now home renovation, especially building anything out of the ordinary plasterboarding and insulating isn't very exciting! Basketball, although I've hardly played since tearing my second ACL.


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

Like quite a few others here, I'm into motorcycles. Both track:








And street









I've also loved playing basketball my whole life, even though I'm not particularly good at it









I also enjoy other stuff (traveling, skiing, going to shows, etc...) but these are the things I'm most passionate about.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

great passions and photos
I really enjoy going camping.
Sometimes I take both the bike and jeep.
I then alternate days between biking and jeeping.


----------



## trailbikerider (Mar 17, 2013)

This guy, I spend entirely too much money on it.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

You folks dabble in some pretty cool stuff.

My first passion would have to be my wife, who allows me to blow through cash on my other passions. We also just bought a house that while not needing much of anything, we always find something to "fix". That being said my standard answer was always.

I'm a cyclist (on/off road, cross, commute, leisure), that climbs (rock, ice, aid, boulder), a climber that skis, a skier that snowboards, a snowboarder that brews, a brewer that drinks, a drinker that hikes, a hiker that runs, and a runner that writes.

I also like to fix damn near anything that's broken (cars, bikes, house, myself), sail, fish, shoot my bow, shoot guns, walk around Home Depot, take pictures, read, drive around aimlessly, ride in much the same manner, tinker with my computer, among other things.

I work retail meaning I get paid shite. So I have to keep it within reason. But if ever have bucks deluxe I'm getting into rally racing. I loved drifting around the gravel pit when I was younger.


----------



## McSlow (Feb 6, 2013)

Rallying is good fun! I did a season as a co-driver with a mate. He had an early 90's Carolla, and even though it was a cheap car, to get it up to a decent spec wasn't that cheap, so even at a basic level you need a few $$ behind you. Awesome fun though, especially once we did some with pace notes, I'm sure one day you'll get to give it a shot.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

There's some really cool stuff on this thread. 

Thanks for sharing. I don't have any good pics available at the moment but I like to dabble in these things:
Backpacking
Rock Climbing - mostly bouldering with some top roping thrown in. 
Scuba Diving - super fun, just learned last year, only 30 dives so far all in Monterey. 
Road Biking
My 2003 Tacoma


----------



## bleedinblue (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## esocko (Jul 20, 2011)

While I've only been mountain biking for a few years it quickly surpassed other passions and has since moved into the category of obsession

woodworking/furniture design
cooking
yoga- never would have imagined, but has helped with biking

And unfortunately to often a necessary passion, healing/ PT as I keep letting my speed exceed my skill. Can't wait to get back on the bike...


----------



## Astra2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Other than mtb-ing my hobbies are domestic: reading (I will die with a book in my hand), cooking, and gardening. I used to do triathalons but now I resent any exercise that cuts into my time on the bike.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

fishing, Pipes, Cigars, bourbon, and beer


----------



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

Skiing, whitewater, camping, hiking, weight lifting, and this little devil:


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

some cool hobbies here and sweet images to match.

well apart form the everyday stuff and when im not biking, 
its music for me. i collect live recordings of various artists and have done for a few years now.
my main genre in metal music, along with symphonic metal, thrash, gothic metal.

and bands include
Metallica
Maiden
nightwish
within temptation
etc etc.

i collect both audio and live dvd recordings and i have a very nice list.
i have a website with my collection on it but not sure if i can post that here.

im also a collector and cd's and im in the process of adding my last few hundred cd's to my album database of which is also online.


----------



## moyesjack (Aug 21, 2013)

Checked Complete thread.!! Collection of Images is quite good by Photography lovers. Passion is really important thing to live according to me. Because if you have passion towards your work then you can achieve great position in your field.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

1. Weight training
2. Billiards (recently started getting more serious about this)
3. Powerful and cheap bike lights
4. Pro wrestling (I'll still watch matches from mid-late 80's)
5. Air quality (I work in this field)


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

My other hobby is Model Railroading which I do year around, little less in summer months though. Also I like to play my PS3 every now and then. But for the most part free time is spent on my trains and bike in the warmer months.


----------



## pruitt1222 (Aug 5, 2013)

I love long range coyote murder


----------



## cdean1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Powder


----------



## herkimer81 (Aug 7, 2013)

Y'all with the skiing and boarding pics are jerks. That was my first love but now living in Raleigh, we get almost 0 snow.....I miss it. Plus side is great weather year round for riding and running.


----------



## CherokeeSailor (Aug 22, 2013)

Sailing then Jeeps, usually what I stick to when I'm not mountain biking, well, more like mountain biking is what I stick to when I'm not sailing.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

There's this...









And RC's which involves fabrication and bench top machining.

























And finally fly fishing and building custom rods.


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

*Proa Passion*

I built and sail this Gary Dierking design.

[video=youtube;6aI3JmQHKOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?fea






ture=player_detailpage&v=6aI3JmQHKOQ[/video]

I hope to build one more like this when I retire - soon!


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Lots of the same outdoor activities as others, but always stuff that has kept me in the woods and mountains that I love, with the exception of my sea kayaking days. I loved long distance paddling. Hard to beat the solitude and sense of being in the water as opposed to on it.
Lately, its upland hunting behind my setters and flyfishing.

Whatever else is happening, an acoustic guitar is within reach. I love to write songs.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Well besides violent masterbation here are some of my other passions:

I am a classically trained illustrator ie: no computer generated and all done by hand

































I also make handmade tobacco pipes and I'm a published photographer


----------



## Biking_NOS (Aug 8, 2013)

Growing exotic orchids!


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Biking_NOS said:


> Growing exotic orchids!


Those Orchids are beautiful !!


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

Guns N' Roses and basketball.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Photography would be my number 2 hobby for sure. Behind that I'd say it's pretty close between bodyboarding/surfing and beer. Haha.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

I finally guess I have another hobby aside from riding/training...









It's been pretty warm here, so moto riding has toned down (I have to wear a LOT more gear than on my XC bike), but I've found that the skills transfer over to mountain biking really well.

I've always enjoyed photography as well, but haven't been taking many photos lately.


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

*Mountain Bumming*

In my younger days I was into big rock and mountain routes. Ended up summit'ing Whitney 9 times so far.









Highest I have been. Just shy of 18k'




Now, I'm mid 50's and have to keep a lid on it for the family.

A couple weeks ago I did a typical summer trip for me and took my boys over Matterhorn Pass and Horse Pass. We down climbed the class 3 section on Matterhorn cold. IE: we didn't read about the route in the guide book so it wouldn't spoil the fun. Figure it out on your own! We ended up lowering packs on 3mm rope a couple of times, etc.

Below are Internet pics: 
(my son was the camera man and was too grip'ed to take any good ones)

Matterhorn Pass is in the notch in the upper right hand corner.



I explored this route but decided that my green horn boys would freak in the total junk chute below this section. 
'Fair amount of air behind him' -> he is standing on loose junk and sand with a good 100' of vert right behind... I have to admit I was a little daunted here too. We ended up going down the 'other side' route they talk about...



My boys definitely grew up after this one. They came back with a noticeable increase in personal confidence and high on life...

This guy laid at the bottom of the pass for 7 yrs before somebody found him and there is not a tree in sight to block your view... 
Missing hiker found after 7 years


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Rafting. About to flip in Lava Falls.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

Here are my other hobbies:
hunting/archery








sporting clay/trap shooting








disc golf


----------



## Smoke_Eater112 (Nov 3, 2009)

Motocross! XC racing and All-mountain riding to cross train for it.








Also do a fair amount of Olympic lifting


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

- Photography
- Fitness (Running 5Ks and Mud Runs, CrossFit, and Weight Lifting)
- Listening to Hi-Res Music


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Fitness (weights)

I honestly dont have time for anything else.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I have not ridden the motorcycle very much this summer, instead I have taken up running and trail running. Add in road and mountain biking and I don't have time after work for much else. I have always wanted to mountain climb, I may try some beginner stuff next year. I like to vary my passions around a bit, so when I come back to old favorites they feel new again. I will never give up mountain biking in some form, I can see myself in my 70's hitting the trail on days when I'm not taking it out on the old lady 

It all comes down to endurance aerobic activity for me though, material things like fancy cars or country club golf will never do it for me, I'd rather be pushing my mind and body to it's limits.


----------



## A DuB (Jul 9, 2013)

My other passion is anything automotive related.

Old '99 Trans-Am

















Sold for a down payment for a 2010 shelby GT500









Beating on it at Homestead Miami Speedway

















And at PBIR (dragstrip)

















Traded it for a 2007 Corvette Z06

























I also enjoy offroading

















And airboating


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Camping with the family. With a 550hp/1100 ft/lb tq diesel as a daily driver/tower.



Snowmachining/Backcountry riding here in Alaska.










Messing around with my 750hp, and 9 second streetcar/Mustang







Managing Maintenance for a fleet of F-22's and being Active Duty for the past 17 years and counting while traveling the world.


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

I do a little skydiving when I'm not riding, working or drinking excessively.


----------



## Undies (Aug 25, 2005)

Besides my family and mountain biking:

Travel








Hunting








Reffing soccer


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

Dirt bikes..
Occasional motocross..








The woods bike..








one from a harescramble last year..


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

next said:


> I also really like posting pictures of my wife to the internet.


Who did that boob job?

Dr. Frankenstein?

Tom


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

My first passion has always been music.

I grew up in a musical family, and started playing drums around 3-4 years old. Dad was a local jazz drummer, and he would sit me in his lap at the kit, put the sticks in my hands, and help me play along to Sing Sing Sing. By the time I could reach the pedals, I could play along to it myself. In first grade, I would come home and play along to Styx, Kansas, Rush -well sort of - and Black Sabbath. In the early 80's, I discovered metal and punk, and would play along to that as well. By 9th grade, I was playing in a band, and had my first bar gig the summer between freshman and sophomore year. We were an all original progressive metal band. like a cross of Iron Maiden, Queensryche, Fates Warning, Accept, Saxon, Slayer etc.

Also did the band thing in school, and that is where I discovered that I wanted to do music as a career. In my post high school years, played in bands all over the college campuses in Ohio. In the mid-90's got into a band called Go Robot, Go! that then toured the mid-west and east coast. We released some CD's (all still on itunes), played the Crossroads Festival in Memphis, as well as the CMJ Fest in NYC. Opened up for Howard Jones, David Byrne, Fountains Of Wayne as well as others.

all along, I have been an Assistant Band Director/Percussion Instructor as my 9-5. I currently still play (drums) with Go Robot Go, and also play bass in an all original crossover/thrash band called Fools Crown. We also have Cd's on iTunes! Nice to see all the bass players representing here!!!! And metalheads...

here are my other "rides":

1972 Fender P Bass








1986 Charvel 3C








1992 Fender AVRI 62 Jazz Bass and my amp rig








2000 Hamer Import Explorer








Beyond music, and biking my other passions are:

ice hockey - I still play...right wing; am a huge Toronto Maple Leafs fan
sports card collecting - football, baseball and hockey
AD&D; Magic:The Gathering <- I am still a proud card carrying D&D nerd!!!!
History and Sociology


----------



## haybine (Nov 7, 2014)

Mountain biking takes up most of my time these days but still enjoy a couple other things on occasion. Motocross, rockcrawling, and hiking.


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

YO SUP PEIPLES

I personally just picked up a motorbike for around town and have spent countless hours getting it just right. This thing is gonna RIP when I'm done with it. Its an XL350r that's going to be converted to a flat tracker/city ride.













:thumbsup:

I also personally love guitars and have been playing instruments since I was 10. Nothing beats having a shitty day and coming home to an instrument you can take all your anger on.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Drinking beer, making beer, beer.








Fish.


South American fish in particular.


2000 litres of Amazonia.


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

wife and two kids... together we enjoy hiking and camping. 
Fishing is becoming a new passion and my kids are getting into that... even though i kind of suck at it.
before the wife and kids... skiing and basketball... skiing I expect to do again if it ever really snows in so call again.

as the kids grow and hopefully they can enjoy some of my passions while building their own we can do many together... biking/hiking/camping/fishing/backpacking.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

i started playing ultimate frisbee a couple years ago. i have a game i can get to at lunchtime during the workweek on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. And I usually play either in the league or another pickup game on Thursday nights. i get asked to play tournaments and stuff on the weekends quite often, but that wouldnt leave much time to go bike riding.

its a lot of fun and its great exercise and there are a lot of very open, inviting and cool people involved. theyre always open to newer people playing and trying to get them involved.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Surfing








Kayak Fishing

I just love the outdoors...I want to start rock climbing, but my wife would kill me if I took on another hobby :nono:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Outside of biking, I enjoy downhill Skiing, Rapier Fencing, replicating movie props, and flying RC aircraft. I haven't done the last two in awhile though, should probably get back into it.


----------



## 87turbo951 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have an 87 Porsche 944 turbo that I blast around in and do track weekends.Super fun.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Wannabe Sports Writer and Wannabe Sports Photographer. Would probably help if I knew anything about sports and photography.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

God

My Wife & kids

4 wheel touring & Camping

Building said 4x4 tourer


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Backcountry/XC/Telemark Skiing:























Canoe Tripping/Backpacking:























Amp Building:
















Guitar:
















Karting:









Beer, wine, food, hiking, the outdoors...


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

There is stuff to do besides mt biking? I ride my bike to work sometimes and bike tour also. And do some trail building too.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Love to see all of the rockers on here!!


----------



## Vance in AK. (Apr 23, 2005)

My primary passion is pursuing Jesus. My family & anything I can do with them runs a close second. 
For activities besides the bike, hunting is right up there & in my area hiking/backpacking is part of that. Disc golf is also a blast for me (just started last year). Fly fishing is on hold for now but it was right up there for a while.


----------

